# I sometimes cancel because of somebody's name



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
I guarantee I'll cancel if I ever get a ping from a Helen, another unique name, because that was that horrible grocery mom so I cancelled that also.
It seems like there are so many Alex's in the Twin Cities, but a long time ago I faked my death for in Alex that I knew (long story), so any Alex ping always results in in instant cancellation from me although I know it is probably unlikely to be the one I am trying to avoid.
Do you ever cancel your rides based on somebody's name?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


You look at names and ratings ?


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

I cancel male riders names when I'm parked at the strip clubs come closing time.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

I used to cancel names that are popular in India but then my two largest tips came from guys of Indian decent during a quest. I'll never cancel them again.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You look at names and ratings ?


**** that...you faked your death?

This dude is a boss...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I just press the button without looking at the screen.
More of an adventure that way.

I met plenty of 3.6 * passengers that were great


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


Well you should probably just go back and find those original rides and then ask Uber not to pair you with those people again.

As for me, I cancel if it's not a full name. "B" gets cancelled and reported as a fake account.

Also, there was "BootyQueen08." She was cancelled and reported as fake as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I might go straight from mansions at the country club to the hood.
Have rated less than 5 people with lower than 5 stars in 2 years and thousands of rides.



Nomad said:


> Well you should probably just go back and find those original rides and then ask Uber not to pair you with those people again.
> 
> As for me, I cancel if it's not a full name. "B" gets cancelled and reported as a fake account.
> 
> Also, there was "BootyQueen08." She was cancelled and reported as fake as well.


Oh i would have Had to pick Booty Queen up. Just for curiosity.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh i would have Had to pick Booty Queen up. Just for curiosity.


You know that old saying...

Curiosity...

... dragged the Uber driver into the woods and wore his skin the next day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Men in dresses , bull *****, every country in the world, ive driven them to private jets in the morning, picked them up after making bail,from one bar to another at 7 am . . .anyone and everyone you could imagine.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Nomad said:


> Well you should probably just go back and find those original rides and then ask Uber not to pair you with those people again.
> 
> As for me, I cancel if it's not a full name. "B" gets cancelled and reported as a fake account.
> 
> Also, there was "BootyQueen08." She was cancelled and reported as fake as well.


Really, I can do that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My car rolls up to shacks and mansions.
Tourists and natives.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Really, I can do that?


Yeah. Find the ride and click "help."

Select "I had a problem with the rider."

They ask you to describe what happened, but my general copy-and-paste statement is...

"Please make sure I am never paired with this passenger again. I don't want to waste time on passengers who don't respect mine."

Make sure their response states that you won't be paired with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> &%[email protected]!* that...you faked your death?
> 
> This dude is a boss...


Shhhhhh . . .
Or they will investigate the planted dental records . . . .
Dentists write good prescriptions . . .
You just cant pull social security numbers out of the cemetary anymore like the good ole days.
They hand them out at birth now.
But if you have a few extras left over from the 80's . . .


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

OneRideOneVomit said:


> I used to cancel names that are popular in India but then my two largest tips came from guys of Indian decent during a quest. I'll never cancel them again.


I had a ride like that once, I don't think the guy was Indian (I assume Sri Lankan), as soon as I got the ping, it sounded like it was going to be trouble

Now before I continue, I never discriminate, as such even if the name looks questionable, or similar to a previous bad pax, I bite my tongue and take it

I was at the FIFO lot at CMH when I finally got an airport ping, I accepted it and the name looked south Asian (India, Sri Lanka, etc.), I just put my car in reverse when the phone rings, I answer...

Now keep in mind I have a base model 2010 Gen 3 Toyota Prius. Being a base model, the most high tech features of it are it's HSD info display and "support" for satellite radio (it's got the satellite antenna and a button labeled SAT... which does nothing since it lacks the module), as such my radio does *not* support Bluetooth (and oh do I wish it did), I also find Bluetooth headsets to be a pain (I have a Plantronics headset... Somewhere, goes to show how much it was used), on top of all that I have 40% hearing loss, so I have to rely on my phone's speakerphone at max volume, with any background noise (say traffic or A/C running) I can barely hear people talking clearly and accentless over the phone, let alone quietly and with a foreign accent, face to face is never an issue though

The conversation went something like this...

Me: "Hello?"
Pax: "... Ub..."
Me: "What's that?"
Pax: "You Uber?"
Me: "Oh, yes"
Pax: "... Say... arrival..lane
Me: "I'm sorry, what was that"
Pax: "They said to wait at arrivals lane?"
Me: *Thinking he means the rideshare lane* "Yeah, at the rideshare lane, right"
Pax: "You have a white car, right? I'm looking out for you"
Me: "Uh, yeah, it's a white Prius... I'm just coming from the lot, I'm on my way"
Pax: "Oh, ok, I'm wearing... (explains what he's wearing so I can spot him)"
Me: "Ok, I'll see you in a minute"
Pax: "Ok, bye
Call terminated

I approach the rideshare lane and don't see anybody matching his description, as a matter of fact, the rideshare lane was quite baren, nobody around, I look to the curb and sure enough I see a guy, matching exactly his description waving and motioning me over (as if he wants me to loop back around and pick up where he was), I get out and walk over to him, explaining we had to pick up from there and I help him with his luggage to my car

We get in, exchange pleasantries and I go through my normal airport pickup spiel asking them about their flight to spark conversation (like I said earlier, I could hear much better without technology in between) we started a conversation about his work and what he was doing in Columbus, and out of the blue he asks "do you have any water?", I don't carry water (except for myself occasionally) so I apologized and said I didn't have any water but I could stop by a gas station if he wanted which he agreed to, we stopped at a station, he got some things and we were off to his destination

We get to his destination, help with his luggage and wished him a good day and ended trip, I did this all without expecting a tip as he didn't seem like the type that would, the next day I check the driver app to notice I received a $6 tip and it was matched to his trip

It definitely is a rarity but occasionally those that stereotypically wouldn't tip sometimes do


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Indians and Asians. They always smell, bark out instructions, want everything for free, never tip and rate you low!
Yesterday had an Asian I pick up with the name smith, go figure, should have canceled on her arse when I saw her. Sure enough got a less than five stars.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry, maybe next time, D'Brickishaw.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Even though my name is foreign and my family are immigrants, I usually cancel Indians and Asians. It's harder to get them to understand how this stuff works in my opinion because of the cultural differences so a lack of rapport causes this. My ratings usually go down after I pick them up. For example 2 times, I've picked up Indian riders with one luggage and I didn't help them just cause they didn't need any... they were males and I sensed a sort dissatisfaction by them after they left not what they said but the tone of how they said it. Also one time picking up an Asian couple, the lady was looking at me like I should be helping her right now.... even though she had her husband... another time an Asian lady hopped in and I was waiting for the gps and she goes "ok we can go...". I really don't care if its a girl who needs help with luggage, I of course help cause I'm not a scumbag or if there is alot of luggage other than that screw off I don't get paid enough idiot. Especially since you cheap asses never tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I Never cancel because of names.
Even if its written in Chineese or Arabic and i cant decipher 1 symbol.

To me, that seems racist.

I dont cancel over ratings either.
I accept pings.
Without looking at them.
Names and ratings dont matter to me.

If they call or text with attitude i cancel on spot.
If i get ping for an exit ive passed i cancel.

If theyre not outside and i have to travel 5 blocks of one ways to get back to them i cancel.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

If you ever get a rider with the name _*Orgasm Machine.*_

That's me, don't cancel. I tip, although my rating is 3.2.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Fuber in their faces said:


> &%[email protected]!* that...you faked your death?


Just for this one guy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Just for this one guy.


You pay the $20.00 to put your obituary in the paper ?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd guess about 25% of my pax are Indian when I drive during the afternoon rush. There seems to be a circuit, as when I talk with them, the story is always the same- IT/Computer Programmer, Worked in SF for a year, transferred here, On a 6 month assignment, Don't own cars, Don't even drive here, Always courteous, Never tip. I wish they did tip, but I like that their destinations usually keeps me out of heavy traffic. Now that I've educated them on sliding the pax app screen over (tell your friends !), they know they can get a nice Select ride for a few $ more with someone who actually will speak to them, and I have no problems with that. I'll work on tipping next.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> I had a ride like that once, I don't think the guy was Indian (I assume Sri Lankan), as soon as I got the ping, it sounded like it was going to be trouble
> 
> Now before I continue, I never discriminate, as such even if the name looks questionable, or similar to a previous bad pax, I bite my tongue and take it
> 
> ...


?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Indians and Asians. They always smell, bark out instructions, want everything for free, never tip and rate you low!
> Yesterday had an Asian I pick up with the name smith, go figure, should have canceled on her arse when I saw her. Sure enough got a less than five stars.


I absolutely love both of these groups. Some of my favorite pings are from the Amazon campus. So far, I've been met with politeness, intelligence, etc., and have gotten tips occasionally. (5 stars, too). Maybe it's different in Seattle?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> It seems like there are so many Alex's in the Twin Cities, but a long time ago I faked my death for in Alex that I knew (long story), so any Alex ping always results in in instant cancellation from me although I know it is probably unlikely to be the one I am trying to avoid.


Alright, well, soon this thread will be featured and you'll need the next featured thread to be made, so you might as well tell us the story of Alex and you faking your own death...

...so we can add it to the list of how you go overboard with even the most mundane aspects of life....


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

sirius black said:


> I'd guess about 25% of my pax are Indian when I drive during the afternoon rush. There seems to be a circuit, as when I talk with them, the story is always the same- IT/Computer Programmer, Worked in SF for a year, transferred here, On a 6 month assignment, Don't own cars, Don't even drive here, Always courteous, Never tip. I wish they did tip, but I like that their destinations usually keeps me out of heavy traffic. Now that I've educated them on sliding the pax app screen over (tell your friends !), they know they can get a nice Select ride for a few $ more with someone who actually will speak to them, and I have no problems with that. I'll work on tipping next.


Indians are like that here too even the rich ones don't like driving they save money like its a second job lol.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Just for this one guy.


To me that's profiling.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

OneRideOneVomit said:


> I used to cancel names that are popular in India but then my two largest tips came from guys of Indian decent during a quest. I'll never cancel them again.


Indian people, as least in my experience professionally and with Uber, are some of the politest and most deferential people I've ever met.

I did a pickup at one of our most douchiest clubs here - forget to double check location and was a good surge. Expecting the worse I get three nice and polite students who were out for the night - two guys and one girl, long ride at 2.8 ish surge - I don't think any of them were even drinking. Great conversation about their studies, the city, politics.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I picked up Puffalumpagus out of curiosity. Early 20s tiny awkward asian girl with glasses.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

If I happen to work the evening hours, any basic ***** name.

Brittney, Hannah, Mackenzie, Bailey, Haley, Maddison, Tiffany....

Most of the time this will just end up being a surge dodging entitled pax with a terrible demeanor. Prolly going to be drunk AF, also might include 3 other basic *****es trying to bar hop. Cringe and shiver after I cancel those name, then let a sigh of relief that I most likely dodged a bullet.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I mean this in the nicest way possible but one thing ive noticed with indian pax that are from india, more than likely programmers on work visa, is they do not wear deoderant. Not. Cool.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> If I happen to work the evening hours, any basic ***** name.
> 
> Brittney, Hannah, Mackenzie, Bailey, Haley, Maddison, Tiffany....
> 
> Most of the time this will just end up being a surge dodging entitled pax with a terrible demeanor. Prolly going to be drunk AF, also might include 3 other basic *****es trying to bar hop. Cringe and shiver after I cancel those name, then let a sigh of relief that I most likely dodged a bullet.


This is 60% of my business; the .36 mile trip for $12 is what makes the night. I just want to see 3 max with her, not 4,5,6 or 7.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Alright, well, soon this thread will be featured and you'll need the next featured thread to be made, so you might as well tell us the story of Alex and you faking your own death...
> 
> ...so we can add it to the list of how you go overboard with even the most mundane aspects of life....


Not too much to tell actually.
No obituaries or anything. I don't think you can even do an obituary without proof of a death certificate can you?

There was a guy named Alex who kept calling me to come over and help him whenever he needed anything. He finally asked me to help him move out of his house, and while I was spending the day moving stuff out of his house into his U-Haul, he took off with some friends for a few hours.

I realized that this was never going to end, so I just wrote up a letter allegedly from a cousin saying that passed away and mailed it. I was worried if he was going to show up at the house, because my wife ar the time did not show any willingness to cooperate with me on the story. It must have worked, because I never did hear from him again, but my heart stops for a moment every time I see the name Alex in an Uber ping.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't cancel based on name, but I have occasionally canceled Lyft rides because of the bizarre picture the rider used. "Do I want that in my car?" Nah, cancel.

And, of course, other times I've picked the weird-looking ones up and they've been perfectly fine.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


Not right, he says ---Naw, why would you think that ???
Let me guess -- your acceptance rate is around 8%


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I don't cancel based on name, but I have occasionally canceled Lyft rides because of the bizarre picture the rider used. "Do I want that in my car?" Nah, cancel.
> 
> And, of course, other times I've picked the weird-looking ones up and they've been perfectly fine.


I've picked up people who were on fire in the profile picture. I had my fire extinguisher ready just in case.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> If I happen to work the evening hours, any basic ***** name.
> 
> Brittney, Hannah, Mackenzie, Bailey, Haley, Maddison, Tiffany....
> 
> Most of the time this will just end up being a surge dodging entitled pax with a terrible demeanor. Prolly going to be drunk AF, also might include 3 other basic *****es trying to bar hop. Cringe and shiver after I cancel those name, then let a sigh of relief that I most likely dodged a bullet.


For me it's Jake and Cameron both = auto cancel.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> For me it's Jake and Cameron both = auto cancel.


What's their story?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Not too much to tell actually.
> No obituaries or anything. I don't think you can even do an obituary without proof of a death certificate can you?
> 
> There was a guy named Alex who kept calling me to come over and help him whenever he needed anything. He finally asked me to help him move out of his house, and while I was spending the day moving stuff out of his house into his U-Haul, he took off with some friends for a few hours.
> ...


Where did he move to?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

,


SadUber said:


> What's their story?


Jake, never met one I liked. Cameron, I must have a reason but for the life of me I cannot remember.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nomad said:


> You know that old saying...
> 
> Curiosity...
> 
> ... dragged the Uber driver into the woods and wore his skin the next day.


I have to steal this one!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name,





SadUber said:


> I guarantee I'll cancel if I ever get a ping from a Helen, another unique name,


It makes me sad when people misuse the word unique, SadUber.

Unique means one of a kind, it is an absolute. Something cannot be rather unique, really unique, so unique, kind of unique... it is either unique or it is not unique.

While Kitty and Helen are uncommon, they are hardly unique.

I'm no grammar Nazi but for some reason when people misuse the word unique, it's like nails on a chalk board. I think the only thing I dislike more, as far as grammar, is ending a sentence with "at" as in where is SadUber at? Ugh... pains me to type.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It makes me sad when people misuse the word unique, SadUber.
> 
> Unique means one of a kind, it is an absolute. Something cannot be rather unique, really unique, so unique, kind of unique... it is either unique or it is not unique.
> 
> ...


I find WK1102 rather unique


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I find WK1102 rather unique


Sorta kinda


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


Yep, Sorry Irene not even @10× won't ride in my car ever ,lava mouth beast from south east San Diego .


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Gmbbody said:


> I cancel male riders names when I'm parked at the strip clubs come closing time.


I cancel on male riders at closing time but I cancel on female riders non-closing time from strip clubs (male riders are likely going to another strip club which means referral cash from new strip club)


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> It makes me sad when people misuse the word unique


"Unique" has more than one definition. There's also the concept of using it as hyperbole.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It makes me sad when people misuse the word unique, SadUber.
> 
> Unique means one of a kind, it is an absolute. Something cannot be rather unique, really unique, so unique, kind of unique... it is either unique or it is not unique.
> 
> ...


I get your point about Helen, but I have never seen somebody named Kitty before so that's got to be somewhat unique.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

You are unique, just like everyone else.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> If you ever get a rider with the name _*Orgasm Machine.*_
> 
> That's me, don't cancel. I tip, although my rating is 3.2.


Travis, Is that rating in millimeters or centimeters?



sirius black said:


> You are unique, just like everyone else.


ONLY if you are a millennial.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

I cancelled a pax named THICKTUFTED once......lol.....not in my car you ain't.....


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I cancelled on a guy named Money with a 4.5 ratings in a dicey area. Something told me "Money" was a broke ass non tipper.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

day tripper yeah... said:


> I cancelled a pax named THICKTUFTED once......lol.....not in my car you ain't.....


and then I requested UBER to never let THICKTUFTED or any other stupidly named pax grace my moto e, 1st gen., 3G again.............that's right baby, 3G!!!!


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Got a ping yesterday for a person named TKO. I thought about it for a second and took it. He turned out to be cool as can be.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Not too much to tell actually.
> No obituaries or anything. I don't think you can even do an obituary without proof of a death certificate can you?
> 
> There was a guy named Alex who kept calling me to come over and help him whenever he needed anything. He finally asked me to help him move out of his house, and while I was spending the day moving stuff out of his house into his U-Haul, he took off with some friends for a few hours.
> ...


Why not just say, hey alex i aint doing shit for you anymore. Lose my number. The guy knows you arent dead, who the hell sends a death notice to some random that you met on Uber who somehow convinced you to load up his Uhaul?

I swear, anyone else i wouldnt believe them but you... Youre just crazy enough to do it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Travis, Is that rating in millimeters or centimeters?


Sigh, nanometers actually.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I get your point about Helen, but I have never seen somebody named Kitty before so that's got to be somewhat unique.


Again something can not be somewhat unique. Unique is an absolute, it either is unique or it is not unique.

The name Kitty, while being unusual is not unique.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nomad said:


> Well you should probably just go back and find those original rides and then ask Uber not to pair you with those people again.
> 
> As for me, I cancel if it's not a full name. "B" gets cancelled and reported as a fake account.
> 
> Also, there was "BootyQueen08." She was cancelled and reported as fake as well.


Actually, that is a very good idea SadUber simply needs to find the Trip and change their Rating to 1 Star and Uber will never pair them together again.

But wait, what if the passenger is a passenger with another rider under a completely different name/App?! 



SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


I had to cancel _Nemo _(honest to God's truth) couldn't find him, his ping was a mile away from where he really was waiting...so yeah, I'd Cancel the name _Nemo_ again if it came up.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Here in DC area the only info. we get when deciding whether to accept is how many minutes away (not even physical address anymore), whether it's Uber x, xl, pool, black, SUV. Has pax's rating...and that;s it! No name, No physical address..Not until you accept... It really sucks.. You can't avoid grcoery store pickups or different racial/ ethnic/ gender groups...Enjoy the privilege of seeing the name.. Until Uber takes it from you.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Old hags like Helen, Debra, Elma, Joanne are never accepted and people with just a single letter also get ignored along with people that put something stupid like recently had a request from "The statement piece"


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

And you happily pick up Mohammad, Puneeth, Mambiu, Joniti, Seethampunu. ?

Helen? Here is a pic of a Helen I PICKED UP:


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why not just say, hey alex i aint doing shit for you anymore. Lose my number. The guy knows you arent dead, who the hell sends a death notice to some random that you met on Uber who somehow convinced you to load up his Uhaul?
> 
> I swear, anyone else i wouldnt believe them but you... Youre just crazy enough to do it.


This guy was extremely persuasive and manipulative. He would often ask me to join him to check out a cool ants nest at his house. Next thing I know, I'm in his garage sweeping the floor. Believe me, you would have done the exact same thing!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> This guy was extremely persuasive and manipulative. He would often ask me to join him to check out a cool ants nest at his house. Next thing I know, I'm in his garage sweeping the floor. Believe me, you would have done the exact same thing!


No, i have a pair of testicles.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> No, i have a pair of testicles.


Oh believe me, you would. You have no idea how this guy was.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> And you happily pick up Mohammad, Puneeth, Mambiu, Joniti, Seethampunu. ?
> 
> Helen? Here is a pic of a Helen I PICKED UP:
> View attachment 150994


Helen in the city of chicago, old hag living in a million dollar condo on the lake and names i can't pronounce aren't accepted either. Picking up those kind of pax listed wouldn't keep my rating at 4.99 that is GUARANTEED


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Even though my name is foreign and my family are immigrants, I usually cancel Indians and Asians. It's harder to get them to understand how this stuff works in my opinion because of the cultural differences so a lack of rapport causes this. My ratings usually go down after I pick them up. For example 2 times, I've picked up Indian riders with one luggage and I didn't help them just cause they didn't need any... they were males and I sensed a sort dissatisfaction by them after they left not what they said but the tone of how they said it. Also one time picking up an Asian couple, the lady was looking at me like I should be helping her right now.... even though she had her husband... another time an Asian lady hopped in and I was waiting for the gps and she goes "ok we can go...". I really don't care if its a girl who needs help with luggage, I of course help cause I'm not a scumbag or if there is alot of luggage other than that screw off I don't get paid enough idiot. Especially since you cheap asses never tip.


I always tip ($2 for fares under $10, $3 from 10-19, $4-5 for 20-29) and have only not tipped one driver and it was because he grossly milked the mileage. I can see why they didn't tip here. I ride Lyft and most drivers I've had are friendly and helpful, if needed. What did you do that was deserving of anything but the base fare?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I know this is not right, but I often find myself accepting a ping from someone who might even have a nice rating, and after seeing their name, I immediately click cancel.
> It's just that there are several people out there that I really really want to avoid ever seeing again.
> For example, if the name Mark ever appears as the name of the Pax, I become paranoid it is a guy that wants his merchandise back from me.
> I received a ping from a kitty, and that really scared me because that's a rather unique name, and that's the witch that threatened to call the police on me.
> ...


Tiffany is going two blocks to have her nails done. Don't ever pick up a Tiffany. Ever.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

warrior lady said:


> Here in DC area the only info. we get when deciding whether to accept is how many minutes away (not even physical address anymore), whether it's Uber x, xl, pool, black, SUV. Has pax's rating...and that;s it! No name, No physical address..Not until you accept... It really sucks.. You can't avoid grcoery store pickups or different racial/ ethnic/ gender groups...Enjoy the privilege of seeing the name.. Until Uber takes it from you.


In my market they recently hid the names on Uber.

Hiding the pickup address is dumb though. 10 minutes and 10 miles away is more costly on car expenses than 10 minutes and 1 mile due to a traffic light or two.

The worst thing is when Uber sends you a ping... from the last highway exit that you just passed, and you'd need to add another 10+ minutes to the ETA to get there.

10 minutes east for a pickup sucks if you are on DF going west. I've had DF send me pings for p/u in the opposite direction to where I'm going.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Tiffany is going two blocks to have her nails done. Don't ever pick up a Tiffany. Ever.


That's hilarious! I picked up a Tiffany two days ago and she just got out of the nail salon in Hoboken!


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

If I turned down the Indians and Chinese in this town I might as well park my car and get drunk because I'll be sober by the time I accept a ride. The last "Tamara," "Kimiko," and "Ingrid" I accepted were young black women on their way to ordinary jobs and college dorms. "Shawnte" was a better customer than "Mike." "Mohammed" and "Saad" were the gentlemen I expected them to be, though the former had sandy blond hair, green eyes, and a distinctly Swiss accent.

Everyone rides. Except drunk white sorority girls. "Molly" and "Hailey" can stay right where they are. I'm neither cool nor rich nor dumb enough to drive them.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

This is off topic, but what happened to that thread where the guy was talking about her name was Brianna? It was to be continued, and now I'm not even finding it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you ever cancel your rides based on somebody's name?


If I ever get a ride request from someone called SadUber or tohunt4me, I am gonna cancel and huck my 7-11 big gulp at them as I speed by and shake my fist. Do you guys prefer Cherry Coke or Dr. Pepper?


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> And you happily pick up Mohammad, Puneeth, Mambiu, Joniti, Seethampunu. ?
> 
> Helen? Here is a pic of a Helen I PICKED UP:
> View attachment 150994


I'm wondering what word S**G is supposed to be. I can't think of a NSFW word like that.

I picked up a guy whose name in the app was Grandpa. Tall, skinny, well dressed guy who was 35 tops, gets in with his gf. First thing she says is "This IS Grandpa, by the way" and he says "Yeah....don't ask". So I didn't. No other weird names (besides (dot not feather) Indians).


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If the rating is questionable, and they have a cutesy name like "DaRulz" or something like that, I cancel with a fury. No one I want in my car would name themselves "DaRulz".


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I just press the button without looking at the screen.
> More of an adventure that way.
> 
> I met plenty of 3.6 * passengers that were great


I picked up a 3.7* today going to EWR with his wife...really nice guy, and he tipped!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Indians and Asians. They always smell, bark out instructions, want everything for free, never tip and rate you low!


The only factor I consider when looking at a ping, is the est time to pickup. I quit bothering to look at their rating because I simply never see any low enough to make me think twice. That said, I'd agree with much of what you stated above, except I've never seen any changes that would indicate a poor rating given.



swingset said:


> If the rating is questionable, and they have a cutesy name like "DaRulz" or something like that, I cancel with a fury. No one I want in my car would name themselves "DaRulz".


I had "mom" yesterday. It should have said "great gramma". She was a cool old lady, even tipped.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nomad said:


> Yeah. Find the ride and click "help."
> 
> Select "I had a problem with the rider."
> 
> ...


Or you can go to where it says "I want to change the rating for this passenger" then lower the passenger rating if it's warranted, (which it usually is), and Uber will never match you up with that passenger again.



SadUber said:


> Not too much to tell actually.
> No obituaries or anything. I don't think you can even do an obituary without proof of a death certificate can you?
> 
> There was a guy named Alex who kept calling me to come over and help him whenever he needed anything. He finally asked me to help him move out of his house, and while I was spending the day moving stuff out of his house into his U-Haul, he took off with some friends for a few hours.
> ...


That is kind of amazing.

Also, I like how you'd rather fake a death than tell a ******** "buddy" that you don't want to hang out or help him in the future.

This just might be the best story ever.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Or you can go to where it says "I want to change the rating for this passenger" then lower the passenger rating if it's warranted, (which it usually is), and Uber will never match you up with that passenger again.
> 
> That is kind of amazing.
> 
> ...


Not much of a story. I didn't say that to him because I didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## UberDrue (May 3, 2017)

Just saw a Thread of a Mark guy looking for some driver in Twin Cities, he keeps leaving Voicemails and not getting a response, but has a GPS tracking or something? Some Asian Girl (rider) called him and gave you up? Time to fake your death again SadUber!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LetsGoUber said:


> I absolutely love both of these groups. Some of my favorite pings are from the Amazon campus. So far, I've been met with politeness, intelligence, etc., and have gotten tips occasionally. (5 stars, too). Maybe it's different in Seattle?


They are usually waiting outside waiting to go too



JimKE said:


> I don't cancel based on name, but I have occasionally canceled Lyft rides because of the bizarre picture the rider used. "Do I want that in my car?" Nah, cancel.
> 
> And, of course, other times I've picked the weird-looking ones up and they've been perfectly fine.


I used to pick up LINE/LYFT all the time based on a pic of a cute girl and name because I am apparently a shallow moron. I arrive and its some dude with a girl who ordered a Lyft for him apparently, and I would be miserably driving them on their way

Rookie mistake, and I am glad I learned my lesson after the 61st time

Another funny one is I ended up in South Beach and was heading towards the Art deco district, and I get a request and the name comes up as SHAQ. Shaq played for the Miami Heat a while back and I heard he a had a house on one of the islands. The address is on Star island where all the beautiful people live and have huge mansions surrounded with Trump walls. I get to the address and ring the bell excited to meet Shaq and out walks some black kid with a suitcase. I asked if Shaq was his dad and he said no.......... Another quiet miserable ride to the airport


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> They are usually waiting outside waiting to go too
> 
> I used to pick up LINE/LYFT all the time based on a pic of a cute girl and name because I am apparently a shallow moron. I arrive and its some dude with a girl who ordered a Lyft for him apparently, and I would be miserably driving them on their way


Oh, I know that feeling only too well.


----------



## Friendlyfella (Jul 3, 2017)

I hate it when the name "my info" comes up or a name that looks inappropriate. I mean come on... don't these people know enough to actually list a name? I'm still waiting for us to have a picture of the riders account. But then this just gives them free will to pickup whoever, which isn't that against the rules anyway?? Good thing drivers still have some control whether we pick these ppl up at all


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't even see the name of the U rider until I accept the request. Is this just SOP for U or just in my market? For L as least I get the name and/or photo of the rider prior to accepting. Last night I accepted Squidward who turned out to be a teen...mentioned she had three previous drivers cancel on her. She didn't know why. Rider photo used? Insurance reasons maybe?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

LyftRus said:


> Old hags like Helen, Debra, Elma, Joanne are never accepted and people with just a single letter also get ignored along with people that put something stupid like recently had a request from "The statement piece"


I love old names. They are most likely a pleasant pax. Good percentage of them tip. So give me martha, edel, ed, Wilbur, ward, etc


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Friendlyfella said:


> I hate it when the name "my info" comes up or a name that looks inappropriate. I mean come on... don't these people know enough to actually list a name? I'm still waiting for us to have a picture of the riders account. But then this just gives them free will to pickup whoever, which isn't that against the rules anyway?? Good thing drivers still have some control whether we pick these ppl up at all


Would you pick up BAKING SODA COCO?


----------

